# East midlands region King of kings 2014 at Woodhall Spa now with dates added



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry to start a new thread.

King of Kings East Midlands regional qualifier.

I have 3 dates available for the Hotchkin course at Woodhall Spa golf club. 

Price is Â£30 so you are getting a good saving.

The dates available are 

Saturday 11th January 2014

Sunday 16th February 2014

Sunday 2nd March 2014

Times to follow but I will try and make it reasonable as I understand some may travel.

Please declare your interest and preferred date. I have given you both a Saturday and Sunday to choose from. 

Thank you :thup:


----------



## tyke (Nov 29, 2013)

Having to work every other weekend, the only date I could make is 11 Jan.


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes 11th jan is good for me.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 29, 2013)

Â£30 is a great deal well tempted although with my football commitments I cannot at this stage confirm availibity for any of
The dates, will just have to take my chances Once tv fixtures clear but defo can't do jan 11.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeh this looks a great deal I am definitely interested especially how theres no North East region. Put me down for the 11th of Jan.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 30, 2013)

So far we have 3 for the 11th jan. nice work and hopefully a few more may want a game as well :thup:


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 30, 2013)

Hopefully away skiing on the 15th for a week but should be free for the other two dates.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 30, 2013)

Just to add I am happy to do all 3 dates if required.


----------



## hovis (Dec 1, 2013)

This seems too good to be true. Are you saying we can play one of the best courses in the uk for Â£30?  If so i'll most certainly take you up on that for the month of march.  what do I need to do? This king of kings comp has got me a little confused


----------



## hovis (Dec 1, 2013)

Me and daveboy will take the march date please


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 1, 2013)

hovis said:



			This seems too good to be true. Are you saying we can play one of the best courses in the uk for Â£30?
		
Click to expand...

Yes for Â£30 winter rate is Â£51, I have got a good deal for 3 dates.


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2013)

Can you put me down as a maybe for 2nd March please?

Winter League Q Finals that day so hopefully I won't be able to join you, no offence!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 1, 2013)

Have you got a PM off Hovis mate? Me and him are up for the March date.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 1, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Have you got a PM off Hovis mate? Me and him are up for the March date.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate. Sorted


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 1, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes mate. Sorted
		
Click to expand...

Great... Can't wait :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Dec 1, 2013)

I'll be happy to join the brummies in March.


----------



## hovis (Dec 1, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I'll be happy to join the brummies in March.
		
Click to expand...

I'd make sure you drink or smoke something before you tee off with me and daveboy


----------



## Linnets (Dec 2, 2013)

16th Feb is a definite for me with the 11th Jan a possible.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 2, 2013)

OK So far we have.

11th Jan 2014

Confirmed

Tyke
Golfandmoregolf
Chiefi0

16th Feb 2014

2nd March 2013

Daveyboy
Hovis
Rosecott
Crow (Maybe)

If others can confirm what date they want I will run all 3 dates if needed.


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 2, 2013)

Put me down for the 2nd of march then.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 3, 2013)

OK So far we have.

11th Jan 2014

 Confirmed

 Tyke
 Golfandmoregolf
 Chiefi0

16th Feb 2014

 2nd March 2013

 Daveyboy
 Hovis
 Rosecott
 Evesdad
 Crow (Maybe)

 If others can confirm what date they want I will run all 3 dates if needed.


----------



## Linnets (Dec 4, 2013)

Linnets said:



			16th Feb is a definite for me with the 11th Jan a possible.
		
Click to expand...

You missed me off your list.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry, i take it the feb date then?


----------



## Captainron (Dec 7, 2013)

Think 2nd March would be the best date for me Glynn


----------



## rosecott (Dec 7, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Think 2nd March would be the best date for me Glynn
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a fiver with you - off your old, proper handicap!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Think 2nd March would be the best date for me Glynn
		
Click to expand...

Well are you going to bring a proper handicap with you not the make believe one you have bought from Spalding!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I'll have a fiver with you - off your old, proper handicap!
		
Click to expand...

I bet you wouldn't have a fiver with his handicap now :rofl:


----------



## rosecott (Dec 7, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I bet you wouldn't have a fiver with his handicap now :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No, and I'm having second thoughts about challenging him off his old handicap.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 7, 2013)

rosecott said:



			No, and I'm having second thoughts about challenging him off his old handicap.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I could get it down between now and then but alas nature and her infernal winter mean that I will be stuck with my double digit millstone until the new season. Does anyone feel sorry for me?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 7, 2013)

Captainron said:



			I wish I could get it down between now and then but alas nature and her infernal winter mean that I will be stuck with my double digit millstone until the new season. Does anyone feel sorry for me? 

Click to expand...

I have a feeling you may have an advantage in this one :whoo:

What are you playing off and what do you believe you should be off?


----------



## Captainron (Dec 7, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I have a feeling you may have an advantage in this one :whoo:

What are you playing off and what do you believe you should be off?
		
Click to expand...

20 and 8


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 7, 2013)

Captainron said:



			20 and 8
		
Click to expand...

Jesus Christ... Hovis we have a ringer


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 7, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Jesus Christ... Hovis we have a ringer 

Click to expand...

His ambition is to join the trilby tour :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 7, 2013)

LOL the pressure is off us lot now :rofl:


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2013)

Its ok. You'll find he will have a golfing "accident" on the 1st hole

That is the hight of bandit Country. Hope he can swim!


----------



## rosecott (Dec 7, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Jesus Christ... Hovis we have a ringer 

Click to expand...

Bags I Cameron (as I have played with him) in a grudge match with you and the other Brummie/Jamaican.


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2013)

rosecott said:



			with you and the other Brummie/Jamaican.
		
Click to expand...

Cheap shot. I'm hurt!!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 7, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Jesus Christ... Hovis we have a ringer 

Click to expand...

Not quite as bad as you think your difference should be .... :lol:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 7, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Not quite as bad as you think your difference should be .... :lol:
		
Click to expand...

??? I'm lost...


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			??? I'm lost...
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Remember we're thick brummy's


----------



## Region3 (Dec 9, 2013)

hovis said:



			Its ok. You'll find he will have a golfing "accident" on the 1st hole

That is the hight of bandit Country. Hope he can swim!
		
Click to expand...


If there's gonna be anything 'untoward' going on I'll have a fiver on the 6'7" South African!


----------



## rosecott (Dec 9, 2013)

Region3 said:



			If there's gonna be anything 'untoward' going on I'll have a fiver on the 6'7" South African! 

Click to expand...

I'll have you know I look up to him.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

GRAND FINAL NEWS

As you all know, the location for the final had not been set prior to arranging the qualifiers.  We had aimed to host a final event at a location befitting the competition on Saturday 24th May 2014 and we quickly found that due to various factors, we have had to move the date of the final forward by 24 hours.  After discussions with the regional co-ordinators, we all agreed that it shouldn't be overly difficult to book time off from your working commitments but for those whose commitment to competing in their respective regional qualifiers was dependant on a Grand Final date of the 24th of May, please get in touch with me via PM.

Given that we are over 5 months away from the final date, I hope this change won't cause any issues.

Now do I have a deal for you!!!

I would like to take credit for coming up with this offer, but that would be unfair.  A thousand THANKS to MikeH for digging out his little black golf book and using the good name of Golf Monthly to deliver a superb package at a superb price.













For anyone who doesn't know the course, search the forum for independent reviews.  Reports are glowing without exception.  The advertised rates for rounds here is Â£115 (excluding food).

There are *only 24* places up for grabs folks (plus 8 regional winners spots) and they will go to those who can get their Â£20 deposit to me first (payment details on the image above).  Full balance is due by the end of April, but feel free to pay in full.  Regional winners will have any payments made returned to them, so don't delay because in the unlikely  event of you not winning your regional qualifier, you may not be guaranteed a paid spot to play on the day.

Also, I know that the final location might not be on your doorstep- it's nearly 4 hours away from me but I'm sure that those who have played Hillside will be happy to tell you that it's worth the journey.  I would advise that if you're looking to stay the night before or after the event, that you don't leave it to the week before as it's a bank holiday weekend.  However, there are plenty of good hotels nearby.

As always, if anyone has any questions, please get in touch with me or post them here.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Lincoln Quaker

Is there any deposit that you require before we play in Jan?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 13, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Lincoln Quaker

Is there any deposit that you require before we play in Jan?
		
Click to expand...

No mate. We will sort the tee times out in the next week.


----------



## mexicomark (Dec 14, 2013)

If I'm not too late I'd like to put my name down for this. 2nd March would suit me best. 
Cheers.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 14, 2013)

mexicomark said:



			If I'm not too late I'd like to put my name down for this. 2nd March would suit me best. 
Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Alert! Alert! Alert!

Stranger in the camp! Who is he? Is he a ringer? Mexico suggests bandit.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mexicomark (Dec 14, 2013)

Haha, the mexico was a reference to an old car I owned, so don't worry too much about that. But yes have recently joined the forum to start playing some different courses. This seemed like a good opportunity to play a fantastic course at a good price.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 14, 2013)

mexicomark said:



			Haha, the mexico was a reference to an old car I owned, so don't worry too much about that. But yes have recently joined the forum to start playing some different courses. This seemed like a good opportunity to play a fantastic course at a good price.
		
Click to expand...

Let me guess your off 28 lol, your more than welcome to join in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 14, 2013)

mexicomark said:



			If I'm not too late I'd like to put my name down for this. 2nd March would suit me best. 
Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Send us a pm with your name handicap and home club. Cheers


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2013)

Can yu put a list up of everyone so I can see all the names that have jumped ship from the Midlands


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			Can yu put a list up of everyone so I can see all the names that have jumped ship from the Midlands 

View attachment 8443

Click to expand...

:rofl:Quality. I shall put the offenders in the naughty corner when they come to Woodhall.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2013)

How late do you need to know - this is the course worth travelling too


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 17, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How late do you need to know - this is the course worth travelling too
		
Click to expand...

A few days before would be nice.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 17, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			A few days before would be nice.
		
Click to expand...

oohh i was hoping to check the weather the day before then post up im in!  :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 17, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			oohh i was hoping to check the weather the day before then post up im in!  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Well unlucky you will miss out then :ears:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 17, 2013)

OK So far we have.

11th Jan 2014

 Confirmed

 Tyke
 Golfandmoregolf
 Chiefi0

16th Feb 2014 I am now scrapping this one.

 2nd March 2013

 Daveyboy
 Hovis
 Rosecott
 Evesdad
 Captainron
 Mexicomark
 Crow (When he gets knocked out of the winter league )

Can everyone make sure they have paid entry fee.

If anyone wants to play who isn't entering the main kings of kings they are more than welcome :thup:


----------



## SGC001 (Dec 17, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			OK So far we have.

11th Jan 2014

 Confirmed

 Tyke
 Golfandmoregolf
 Chiefi0

16th Feb 2014 I am now scrapping this one.

 2nd March 2013

 Daveyboy
 Hovis
 Rosecott
 Evesdad
 Captainron
 Mexicomark
 Crow (When he gets knocked out of the winter league )

Can everyone make sure they have paid entry fee.

If anyone wants to play who isn't entering the main kings of kings they are more than welcome :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What about players without handicaps who'd shoot around 110 on a normal full size course?


----------



## rosecott (Dec 17, 2013)

SGC001 said:



			What about players without handicaps who'd shoot around 110 on a normal full size course?
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find that an official handicap is necessary to play Woodhall Spa. If you are shooting around 110, then Woodhall Spa is definitely not the place for you.


----------



## SGC001 (Dec 17, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I think you will find that an official handicap is necessary to play Woodhall Spa. If you are shooting around 110, then Woodhall Spa is definitely not the place for you.
		
Click to expand...

At Â£30 it's worth asking as sometimes exceptions are made for groups. One advantage of only hitting about 150 is you can't get into that much trouble (unless you've got to carry said trouble).


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 17, 2013)

SGC001 said:



			At Â£30 it's worth asking as sometimes exceptions are made for groups. One advantage of only hitting about 150 is you can't get into that much trouble (unless you've got to carry said trouble).
		
Click to expand...

Some of the carries are 180 yards and if a golfer can't carry the ball 150 at Woodhall then its not going to be very enjoyable. The max handicap for the hotchkin is 24


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			A few days before would be nice.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers - will definitely see what I can sort out for the March Date


----------



## SGC001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Some of the carries are 180 yards and if a golfer can't carry the ball 150 at Woodhall then its not going to be very enjoyable. The max handicap for the hotchkin is 24
		
Click to expand...

O.k ta, shame it looks a good deal to play it but couldn't manage carries of that distance even if allowed to try.


----------



## the hammer (Dec 18, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			OK So far we have.

11th Jan 2014

 Confirmed

 Tyke
 Golfandmoregolf
 Chiefi0

16th Feb 2014 I am now scrapping this one.

 2nd March 2013

 Daveyboy
 Hovis
 Rosecott
 Evesdad
 Captainron
 Mexicomark
 Crow (When he gets knocked out of the winter league )

Can everyone make sure they have paid entry fee.

If anyone wants to play who isn't entering the main kings of kings they are more than welcome :thup:
		
Click to expand...

just wondering how many can you have on each date?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 18, 2013)

the hammer said:



			just wondering how many can you have on each date?
		
Click to expand...

 At the minute I have more than enough spaces available :thup:


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 18, 2013)

Mmmm my handicap is 26.8, can I still play?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 18, 2013)

Evesdad said:



			Mmmm my handicap is 26.8, can I still play?
		
Click to expand...

pm sent


----------



## Crow (Jan 2, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker, I've decided it's unfair for you and Fish to have to wait on my progress in the club's Winter League so I'm committing to West Mdis at Kenilworth as I can play on the Saturday whatever.

So please remove me from the probable list and I hope you all play great and have a good day/days!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2014)

Crow said:



			Lincoln Quaker, I've decided it's unfair for you and Fish to have to wait on my progress in the club's Winter League so I'm committing to West Mdis at Kenilworth as I can play on the Saturday whatever.

So please remove me from the probable list and I hope you all play great and have a good day/days!
		
Click to expand...

No probs at all, your more than welcome another time


----------



## hovis (Jan 2, 2014)

Me and daveyboy are paid up


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2014)

hovis said:



			Me and daveyboy are paid up
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, all we have to do is sort your dodgy handicaps out now lol.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 2, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice one, all we have to do is sort your dodgy handicaps out now lol.
		
Click to expand...


CDH numbers will sort them out .......


----------



## rosecott (Jan 2, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			CDH numbers will sort them out ....... 

Click to expand...

I don't think the Belfry are up to dealing with that.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 2, 2014)

Hovis will sort our certificates out... He is on the Hall Of Fame board at the Belfry for winning the race to the Brabazon. He's like royalty around there now LOL :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Hovis will sort our certificates out... He is on the Hall Of Fame board at the Belfry for winning the race to the Brabazon. He's like royalty around there now LOL :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are they the make your own ones up lol, bet you two are really scratch golfers.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 2, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Are they the make your own ones up lol, bet you two are really scratch golfers.
		
Click to expand...

I forgot to update my HCP in my sig... I'm currently off 28 :rofl:

Nah you will soon see our true ability... Just try not to fall over with laughter 

Really looking forward to it now and will hopefully have my new Big Dog in the bag (G25) at least I can blame the new club then lol


----------



## tyke (Jan 3, 2014)

Glyn, have we got a tee time for 11 Jan yet? Only asking as I'm away with work from tomorrow until Thursday with no access to the internet.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 3, 2014)

tyke said:



			Glyn, have we got a tee time for 11 Jan yet? Only asking as I'm away with work from tomorrow until Thursday with no access to the internet.
		
Click to expand...

 We can do 09.30 if that's suits everyone :thup:


----------



## tyke (Jan 3, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We can do 09.30 if that's suits everyone :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's good for me, look forward to meeting everyone :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 7, 2014)

This is just a quick reminder that the cut-off date for entering the competition is *Sunday 19th January*. Can you please confirm to me that you have paid your Â£10 entry fee if we haven't already agreed by pm, even if you are a possible and can't commit to an actual date at this time, I am informed that the cut-off date is final, so, anyone not paid can you please get your entry fee's in to James or Dave. Thanks in advance :thup:


 Thank you.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 7, 2014)

My Â£10 is paid.


----------



## tyke (Jan 10, 2014)

Glyn, are we still a 4 ball teeing off at 0930 tomorrow?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2014)

tyke said:



			Glyn, are we still a 4 ball teeing off at 0930 tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate pm sent with my phone number


----------



## tyke (Jan 11, 2014)

My thanks to Glyn, Josh and Les for a fantastic day's golfing on the excellent Hotchkin course. I think it fair to say that the course was in wonderful condition and the weather was very kind to us. Great day with great company, many thanks guys, and once again cheers for organising the day Glyn, top bloke.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2014)

tyke said:



			My thanks to Glyn, Josh and Les for a fantastic day's golfing on the excellent Hotchkin course. I think it fair to say that the course was in wonderful condition and the weather was very kind to us. Great day with great company, many thanks guys, and once again cheers for organising the day Glyn, top bloke.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rick, Great day, great weather, great company and a damn good laugh. Won't mention any scores or who is leading as we won't give the 2nd march gang any clues. :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers Rick, Great day, great weather, great company and a damn good laugh. Won't mention any scores or who is leading as we won't give the 2nd march gang any clues. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I would like to add our thanks to Glyn and Rick for a cracking day, great company on a superb course.  Want to thank Glynn specifically for arranging everything especially the weather!  :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Jan 12, 2014)

So what number are the next batch of players chasing then lads? I might actually need to dig my clubs out and have a few swings before I get out. Damn weather


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 12, 2014)

Captainron said:



			So what number are the next batch of players chasing then lads? I might actually need to dig my clubs out and have a few swings before I get out. Damn weather
		
Click to expand...

Nice try, and yes you will need to get your clubs out or bring a shovel for the sandy stuff.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 12, 2014)

Tight lipped eh?

Dont worry, I'll be packing my handicap certificate....


----------



## 2blue (Jan 12, 2014)

virtuocity said:



GRAND FINAL NEWS

As you all know, the location for the final had not been set prior to arranging the qualifiers.  We had aimed to host a final event at a location befitting the competition on Saturday 24th May 2014 and we quickly found that due to various factors, we have had to move the date of the final forward by 24 hours.  After discussions with the regional co-ordinators, we all agreed that it shouldn't be overly difficult to book time off from your working commitments but for those whose commitment to competing in their respective regional qualifiers was dependant on a Grand Final date of the 24th of May, please get in touch with me via PM.

Given that we are over 5 months away from the final date, I hope this change won't cause any issues.

Now do I have a deal for you!!!

I would like to take credit for coming up with this offer, but that would be unfair.  A thousand THANKS to MikeH for digging out his little black golf book and using the good name of Golf Monthly to deliver a superb package at a superb price.













For anyone who doesn't know the course, search the forum for independent reviews.  Reports are glowing without exception.  The advertised rates for rounds here is Â£115 (excluding food).

There are *only 24* places up for grabs folks (plus 8 regional winners spots) and they will go to those who can get their Â£20 deposit to me first (payment details on the image above).  Full balance is due by the end of April, but feel free to pay in full.  Regional winners will have any payments made returned to them, so don't delay because in the unlikely  event of you not winning your regional qualifier, you may not be guaranteed a paid spot to play on the day.

Also, I know that the final location might not be on your doorstep- it's nearly 4 hours away from me but I'm sure that those who have played Hillside will be happy to tell you that it's worth the journey.  I would advise that if you're looking to stay the night before or after the event, that you don't leave it to the week before as it's a bank holiday weekend.  However, there are plenty of good hotels nearby.

As always, if anyone has any questions, please get in touch with me or post them here.
		
Click to expand...

Are there anymore places left for this??


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 12, 2014)

2blue said:



			Are there anymore places left for this??
		
Click to expand...

There was a separate thread and a reserve list was suggested PM, Virtuocity


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 12, 2014)

Come onnnnn, give the scores... I've heard there are a few bunkers LOL


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 12, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Come onnnnn, give the scores... I've heard there are a few bunkers LOL
		
Click to expand...

Haha not a chance, we are leaving it to see how you bandits do. Oh and there may be the odd bunker or two on the course, I seem to remember raking the odd one yesterday :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm going to get a good few rounds in on the PGA for practice beforehand, are they similar in anyway?

Also a good few hours in the deep bunker on the short game area me thinks :fore:


----------



## tyke (Jan 12, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Haha not a chance, we are leaving it to see how you bandits do. Oh and there may be the odd bunker or two on the course, I seem to remember raking the odd one yesterday :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Glyn, I seem to remember you raking at least one bunker on each hole mate


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 12, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm going to get a good few rounds in on the PGA for practice beforehand, are they similar in anyway?

Also a good few hours in the deep bunker on the short game area me thinks :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Chefio has a pic of Tyke in the bunker on 12, I will ask him to post it. Oh and he put it to 6 ft the show off.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 12, 2014)

tyke said:



			Glyn, I seem to remember you raking at least one bunker on each hole mate 

Click to expand...

I am hoping that's my share for the year. Magnets I tell you.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 12, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am hoping that's my share for the year. Magnets I tell you. 

Click to expand...

Did you not play Glyn?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 12, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Did you not play Glyn?
		
Click to expand...

Well I turned had breakfast up and knocked a white ball round for 4hrs, I wouldn't call it playing more like entertaining :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 12, 2014)

OK...  I'm up to speed on this, Glyn, but rather too late I think as can't make 2nd March...  is Feb a definite No, No?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 12, 2014)

2blue said:



			OK...  I'm up to speed on this, Glyn, but rather too late I think as can't make 2nd March...  is Feb a definite No, No?
		
Click to expand...

let me have a look at my diary and I will give you a choice of Saturdays or Sundays that I am free. Will send you a pm in the morning.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 12, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			let me have a look at my diary and I will give you a choice of Saturdays or Sundays that I am free. Will send you a pm in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 13, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Chefio has a pic of Tyke in the bunker on 12, I will ask him to post it. Oh and he put it to 6 ft the show off.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I don't have a picture but the green was literally above his head.  It was a fantastic shot.  Best advice don't go in the bunkers!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Unfortunately I don't have a picture but the green was literally above his head.  It was a fantastic shot.  Best advice don't go in the bunkers!
		
Click to expand...

It must have been your brother that took a picture then. Agreed it was shot of the day by Rick.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			let me have a look at my diary and I will give you a choice of Saturdays or Sundays that I am free. Will send you a pm in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Not nagging....  just wondering if you've managed to find a date, matey?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 14, 2014)

Heres the pic of Rick at the 12th hole, only a small bunker...


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 14, 2014)

is that a par 3?

looks familiar but due to it launching it down when we played there its a bit hazy lol


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 14, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			is that a par 3?

looks familiar but due to it launching it down when we played there its a bit hazy lol
		
Click to expand...

Yeh it is.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 14, 2014)

Not sure I would want to play strokeplay around woodhall, I picked up out of 2 bunkers last time lol


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 14, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Not sure I would want to play strokeplay around woodhall, I picked up out of 2 bunkers last time lol
		
Click to expand...

Probably the toughest course to do strokeplay on.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 14, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Probably the toughest course to do strokeplay on.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't the quickest round


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 14, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Wasn't the quickest round  

Click to expand...

3 hrs wasn't that bad for a 4 ball :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			3 hrs wasn't that bad for a 4 ball :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What about the back 9?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			What about the back 9? 

Click to expand...

Well that was a little slower, Chefio wanted to get his moneys worth out of the day
  :rofl:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 14, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well that was a little slower, Chefio wanted to get his moneys worth out of the day
  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

More shots= more value for your money!


----------



## tyke (Jan 14, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Heres the pic of Rick at the 12th hole, only a small bunker...

View attachment 8785

Click to expand...

Believe it or not I'm 6' 2", those bunkers would even make Captainron look like a midget


----------



## Captainron (Jan 14, 2014)

tyke said:



			Believe it or not I'm 6' 2", those bunkers would even make Captainron look like a midget

Click to expand...

I've got a fiver on you in the third at Ludlow tomorrow. Make sure you ride I tell the way to the post!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 18, 2014)

***News Flash**News Flash**News Flash**News Flash**News Flash**News Flash***

We have now raised enough entry fees to give each regional winner Â£100 (Â£50 of which is for the Hillside final) :clap:

If you win the regional competition but for some reason you can't go to Hillside, then the prize fund and the place at Hillside is passed on to the 2nd placed competitor in their region. This is all within the final info document.

This then not only rewards the winner with a free place in the final but also helps to go towards any fuel, travel and/or accommodation if taken.

No funds (Â£50 cash) will change hands until we all convene at Hillside.


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 19, 2014)

Do we have any spaces left for 2nd march? Got a friend who may want to join us.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you guys reckon this is the hardest course for stroke play out of all of the regional qualifiers? What sort of score are you happy with around here Lincoln?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 19, 2014)

nah its like a US target golf course tbh, unless u get in a bunker, then your stuffed


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Do you guys reckon this is the hardest course for stroke play out of all of the regional qualifiers? What sort of score are you happy with around here Lincoln?
		
Click to expand...

I would say most of the courses that have been selected for the qualifiers are all good courses and you have to work hard to earn a score at any of them. Its the same for the Hotchkin, Keep it away from the sand and you can get a decent score going as the greens are not tricky.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 20, 2014)

If I play the sand like I did on the Brabazon Sunday then I've had it... I'm getting in the deep bunker on the short game area for a few hours prior to this!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 23, 2014)

is 2nd March full or any spaces for an indecisive one?

 (well thanks to a abject performance im now able to play on this date)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 23, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			is 2nd March full or any spaces for an indecisive one?

 (well thanks to a abject performance im now able to play on this date)
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am sure we can squeeze you in if you wish to come along.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 23, 2014)

great book me in please.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 23, 2014)

11th Jan 2014

Completed

Tyke- Qualifier completed
Chiefi0 - Qualifier completed
Lincoln Quaker - Qualifier completed



2nd March 2013

Daveyboy
Hovis
Rosecott
Evesdad
Captainron
Mexicomark
Golfandmoregolf
pbrown7582

I know some off you are bringing a guest so will try and make its as fair as we can.

And I will tag along for the ride as I have played my qualifier already or if its raining and cold then you are on your own :whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 23, 2014)

Forgot some information in 1st one and it wont let you edit it after 20 mins. 

11th Jan 2014

Completed

Tyke- Qualifier completed
Chiefi0 - Qualifier completed
Lincoln Quaker - Qualifier completed 

16th Feb 2014

2blue

2nd March 2014

Daveyboy
Hovis
Rosecott
Evesdad
Captainron
Mexicomark
Golfandmoregolf
pbrown7582

I know some off you are bringing a guest so will try and make its as fair as we can. For those who are bringing a guest please can you send me a pm so I know how many tee times to book. 

And I will tag along for the ride as I have played my qualifier already or if its raining and cold then you are on your own :whoo:


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2014)

So good you posted twice Glynn?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 23, 2014)

Captainron said:



			So good you posted twice Glynn?
		
Click to expand...

I like repeating myself and also hitting send before I realised I forgot to put the extra date for 2blue so :ears:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 20, 2014)

Just found this old video from Woodhall on Bobmacs YouTube channel... I'm guessing that's the Hotchkin? 

http://youtu.be/CzVBk4r8Mlw


----------



## rosecott (Feb 20, 2014)

I spied Smiffy, Leftie, Justone and the bunkers so it must have been the Hotchkin (bunkers were too deep for the other course and those 3 players would have to play on the best course).


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I spied Smiffy, Leftie, Justone and the bunkers so it must have been the Hotchkin (bunkers were too deep for the other course and those 3 players would have to play on the best course).
		
Click to expand...

All the tee shots are the bracken 1st tee. The bunkers are mostly the Hotchkin


----------



## Captainron (Feb 20, 2014)

What time are we teeing off on 2nd March?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyway 2blue played his qualifier last weekend, who out of the march lot are on form at the minute?? Placed at Hillside up for grabs.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 20, 2014)

Not played for ages. Might not even play to handicap....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2014)

Captainron said:



			What time are we teeing off on 2nd March?
		
Click to expand...

From 10.30, will sort out pairings as soon as I have final numbers. Daveyboy and hovis are bringing guests so they dont get paired with you as they are clearly scared of your long driving :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Feb 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Just found this old video from Woodhall on Bobmacs YouTube channel... I'm guessing that's the Hotchkin? 

http://youtu.be/CzVBk4r8Mlw

Click to expand...

There's an even better one somewhere set to brilliant music editing by Bob.......can't find a link though..


----------



## Captainron (Feb 20, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			From 10.30, will sort out pairings as soon as I have final numbers. Daveyboy and hovis are bringing guests so they dont get paired with you as they are clearly scared of your long driving :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You mean they don't like spending time in the bush looking for my ball?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 20, 2014)

Captainron said:



			You mean they don't like spending time in the bush looking for my ball?
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry mate, I'm in the same boat as you at the minute... One round in over a month now :angry:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 20, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I spied Smiffy, Leftie, Justone and the bunkers so it must have been the Hotchkin (bunkers were too deep for the other course and those 3 players would have to play on the best course).
		
Click to expand...

Which ones Smiffy?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 20, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Which ones Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

And who was the bloke who sent his tee shot 15 yards from its starting position? Unless the camera was playing tricks!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2014)

rickg said:



			There's an even better one somewhere set to brilliant music editing by Bob.......can't find a link though..
		
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No93Nqi11ms


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			And who was the bloke who sent his tee shot 15 yards from its starting position? Unless the camera was playing tricks!
		
Click to expand...

That was Ray Taylor. Not a forum member, came to make the numbers up


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Which ones Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

Yellow shirt, playing out of the bunker.
Yellow shirt, just after the start of the video.
Blue shirt presenting the "prizes"


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 21, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Not played for ages. Might not even play to handicap....
		
Click to expand...

im not the only one then!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 25, 2014)

Times for Sunday 2nd March

*10.30 *

Lincoln quaker + guest, Captainron, pbrown7582

*10.40 *

Mexico mark, evesdad + guest, rosecott

*10.50 *

Daveyboy + guest, Hovis + guest.

Please bring cash for the green fee.

There is no trolley ban at Woodhall and the course is nice and dry at the minute. You can get breakfast from 08.30. If anyone has anything else they need to know just pm me.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 25, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Times for Sunday 2nd March

*10.30 *

Lincoln quaker + guest, Captainron, pbrown7582

*10.40 *

Mexico mark, evesdad + guest, rosecott

*10.50 *

Daveyboy + guest, Hovis + guest.

Please bring cash for the green fee.

There is no trolley ban at Woodhall and the course is nice and dry at the minute. You can get breakfast from 08.30. If anyone has anything else they need to know just pm me.
		
Click to expand...

A mystery guest Glynn? Is she hot?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking forward to it :thup:

Not looking forward to getting up at 6AM on a Sunday though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2014)

Captainron said:



			A mystery guest Glynn? Is she hot?
		
Click to expand...


You decide


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You decide 

View attachment 9271




Click to expand...

Phil, how did you get that picture of me. Golf monthly said they wouldn't print it


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 25, 2014)

Captainron said:



			A mystery guest Glynn? Is she hot?
		
Click to expand...

You will be very disappointed.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 1, 2014)

Just a little heads up incase the scenario does arise...

I've been suffering with pain in my right arm when playing golf for a few weeks now, not sure if its tennis elbow or not but my arm basically has a throbbing pain from the elbow area which shoots up both my upper and lower arm and gives the sensation of a dead arm. I lift weights in the gym 4 days a week and there are no problems with it but as soon as I start swinging a club it flares up. I played 18 last weekend and the problem was there but it eased off after 8 or 9 holes. My concern is the range session I had today where I only ended up hitting around 20 balls due to the problem.

So this isn't me pulling out but I am giving you all a pre warning that if it does cause me problems mid round tomorrow then I may have to pull out of the comp, either way I will be walking 18 holes. 

I'm hoping it will ease off again after a few holes and the problem will not be as bad as today where I was hitting balls in quicker succession.

Anyway I'm looking forward to playing the course as I have heard great things about it :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2014)

Daveyboy no bother at all, if you NR you NR but just come along and enjoy the round. Oh and bring your sand wedge :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 1, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Daveyboy no bother at all, if you NR you NR but just come along and enjoy the round. Oh and bring your sand wedge :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm bringing several spare SW's... I've heard the bunkers can be quite frustrating :rofl:

Any idea where I can view a scorecard with the tees we will be playing off tomorrow?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 1, 2014)

good luck with this lads. look forward to hearing how the rounds went and also take a few snaps for the board.  :thup:


----------



## hovis (Mar 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm bringing several spare SW's... I've heard the bunkers can be quite frustrating :rofl:

Any idea where I can view a scorecard with the tees we will be playing off tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

Just make sure you dont exceed 14 clubs


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 1, 2014)

hovis said:



			Just make sure you dont exceed 14 clubs
		
Click to expand...

I think there may be a few eyes on your bag tomoz :mmm:

I've only got 13 clubs when I'm fully loaded... I've taken my chipper out for tomoz, don't want to get talked about :rofl:


----------



## Captainron (Mar 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm bringing several spare SW's... I've heard the bunkers can be quite frustrating :rofl:

Any idea where I can view a scorecard with the tees we will be playing off tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

I always have some diclofenac in my bag if you need some


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			good luck with this lads. look forward to hearing how the rounds went and also take a few snaps for the board.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will try and take some pics for crime watch


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm bringing several spare SW's... I've heard the bunkers can be quite frustrating :rofl:

Any idea where I can view a scorecard with the tees we will be playing off tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

No idea on the scorecard but it may be one the website, most of the tees are around the yellow markers and some are forward by around 20 yards, doesn't make it any easier tho &#128561;


----------



## hovis (Mar 1, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No idea on the scorecard but it may be one the website, most of the tees are around the yellow markers and some are forward by around 20 yards, doesn't make it any easier tho &#128561;
		
Click to expand...

With The wind thats predicted tomorrow the shorter The better


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Daveyboy no bother at all, if you NR you NR but just come along and enjoy the round. Oh and bring your sand wedge :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And your dodgy belfry h/cap Certs if I remember correctly....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			And your dodgy belfry h/cap Certs if I remember correctly.... 

Click to expand...

Very very very dodgy :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 1, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I always have some diclofenac in my bag if you need some
		
Click to expand...

After a quick google search I've worked out what diclofenac is LOL

Thanks mate :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 1, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			And your dodgy belfry h/cap Certs if I remember correctly.... 

Click to expand...

I believe MR Brown has sorted them? Hovis?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I believe MR Brown has sorted them? Hovis?
		
Click to expand...



eBay to the rescue ....... :rofl:


----------



## hovis (Mar 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I believe MR Brown has sorted them? Hovis?
		
Click to expand...

No mate. The computers are offline until the new shop is up and running but have the handicap secs number so he can fax them in the EXTREME chance we put a good score together


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I believe MR Brown has sorted them? Hovis?
		
Click to expand...

Did Hovis get them out of Christmas cracker :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2014)

hovis said:



			No mate. The computers are offline until the new shop is up and running but have the handicap secs number so he can fax them in the EXTREME chance we put a good score together
		
Click to expand...

Don't even worry about it, it's not the open however we will chase you out of Woodhall


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 1, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Don't even worry about it, it's not the open however we will chase you out of Woodhall 

Click to expand...

When we both shoot 100+ you will see our HCPs are official :rofl:


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 2, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Just a little heads up incase the scenario does arise...

I've been suffering with pain in my right arm when playing golf for a few weeks now, not sure if its tennis elbow or not but my arm basically has a throbbing pain from the elbow area which shoots up both my upper and lower arm and gives the sensation of a dead arm. I lift weights in the gym 4 days a week and there are no problems with it but as soon as I start swinging a club it flares up. I played 18 last weekend and the problem was there but it eased off after 8 or 9 holes. My concern is the range session I had today where I only ended up hitting around 20 balls due to the problem.

So this isn't me pulling out but I am giving you all a pre warning that if it does cause me problems mid round tomorrow then I may have to pull out of the comp, either way I will be walking 18 holes. 

I'm hoping it will ease off again after a few holes and the problem will not be as bad as today where I was hitting balls in quicker succession.

Anyway I'm looking forward to playing the course as I have heard great things about it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Wish I'd thought about getting the excuses in early! &#128540;


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 2, 2014)

Finally home after a loverly 2 hour drive with it pelting down...

Thanks to Glynn for organising the day and it was great to meet some of the forum folk :thup:

Apart from a few very good shots and a birdie on the S1 I played pretty crap and pulled 90% of my approach shots into the... well can we call them bunkers :rofl:

I officially got bunkered :angry:

PS... Sorry to Roscott for nearly taking his noggin off with my drive after being waved down to play our tee shots although he was in the firing line lol


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok so today we had the final qualifier and we now have a winner.

The scores over the 3 dates were a real surprise as I think some found the course hard to score on. As it happens I save my best golf for today and if today could have been my qualifier I would have won :ears: the look on captainron's face when I had a 2 on the 5th then just missed another 2 on the 8th then on the 12th I put it to 4ft and holed that for another 2 

Well done to chefio Who is the east mids champion :clap:

2nd was tyke
3rd was 2blue

Hope everyone enjoyed the day today and thanks to captainron for doing the right thing and NR on the 8th as he was doing very nicely with his made up 20 handicap :rofl:, pleasure to watch pbrown7582 on the front 9 shame he couldn't hole a putt as he had a few birdie putts just sail by the hole the condition today were definitely the hardest of the 3 qualifiers with the wind and the back 9 was playing very tough.

Pictures to follow when I learn how to do it.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks again to Lincoln Quaker for superb organisation and to my 3 playing companions. Thoroughly enjoyed the day despite using up my handicap allowance on the first 6 holes - they were all bunker shots. Having got that out of my system, I was relatively happy with the rest of the round. Amazing how the organiser kept a straight face as he looked at the score cards as they were handed in.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 2, 2014)

Well done everyone and huge thanks to Lincoln Quaker.  You have all done the forum and the competition proud.

Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 2, 2014)

Another thanks to Glynn for arranging as it couldn't have been easy. Thanks to jim and mark for not laughing at me through the first hole! Great course in great condition especially with the weather we've had. Great day out even though I think I left my game at home today! I can play a lot better honest!

Congrats to chiefio hope you do use proud in the final!


----------



## mexicomark (Mar 2, 2014)

Well done Glynn for organising, including the weather. Fantastic course in very good condition. Even though a few of the tees were up, with the wind it was a real test especially the back 9, which we won't discuss at length!

Most pleasing aspect of the day... Went in three bunkers - out of each first time.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrates to Josh, well done fella, & I repeat the THANKS to Glynn for hosting us all, a real gent. My travelling mate mate Mark, from Alwoodley, rates Spa as 'the best course he's ever played'......  so would love to return in Summer conditions ...  so you could be getting a call Glynn


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks to Lincoln Quaker Captainron (20 h/cap ... :rofl: stewards enquiry needed) and Steve for there great company it was a pleasure to play the course with such good company. :thup:
Glynn put on a great well organised qualifier at a fantastic course which is in very good nick too, great work and many thanks for your efforts.
Good luck Cheifio @ Hillside,


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2014)

Not many scores being banded about on here, was it that hard? 

Well done to Josh, no surprise to me mate  See you at Hillside :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ok so today we had the final qualifier and we now have a winner.

The scores over the 3 dates were a real surprise as I think some found the course hard to score on. As it happens I save my best golf for today and if today could have been my qualifier I would have won :ears: the look on captainron's face when I had a 2 on the 5th then just missed another 2 on the 8th then on the 12th I put it to 4ft and holed that for another 2 

Well done to chefio Who is the east mids champion :clap:

2nd was tyke
3rd was 2blue

Hope everyone enjoyed the day today and thanks to captainron for doing the right thing and NR on the 8th as he was doing very nicely with his made up 20 handicap :rofl:, pleasure to watch pbrown7582 on the front 9 shame he couldn't hole a putt as he had a few birdie putts just sail by the hole the condition today were definitely the hardest of the 3 qualifiers with the wind and the back 9 was playing very tough.

Pictures to follow when I learn how to do it.
		
Click to expand...


Well done to all concerned,glad you enjoyed your day.
Well done Chiefio look forward to seeing you in the final.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 3, 2014)

Wa hooo!  That's awesome, never thought my score would hold up.  I must of just lucked out with the weather.  I am not sure what I shot but it wasn't spectacular, I think it was 6 over nett.  Thanks again Glynn, I was happy enough just getting to play the hotchkin but having the added bonus of hillside is fantastic.  I hope I do the East Midlands proud.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Not many scores being banded about on here, was it that hard? 

Well done to Josh, no surprise to me mate  See you at Hillside :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's a pretty testing track but you could plot your way around if your game reasonable on form.
+6 nett but with SSS +3 and some deeeeppp bunkers you can easily run up a cricket score as most of us did.


----------

